

Yahoo Mail to get 'Minty' freshen-up - Garbage
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20016158-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Groxx
If they're trying to compete with Gmail here... when do they plan to allow
IMAP for free? That's a _complete_ deal-maker for me, because I have a couple
machines, some with multiple OSes, and no mail client happily reads + writes
with another OS's version of itself (if I can even safely writable-mount the
other drive's format), much less an entirely different application.

------
abecedarius
Their spam filter's what needs the most work. A faster and nicer interface
would come next in priority, yes, but it was the torrent of spam that lost me.

------
jmathai
I've used the internal beta of Minty and it's really nice. I'm not a Yahoo!
Mail user but it's drastically faster then the current version (Candygram).
It's also loads much faster than GMail (something the GMail team really needs
to work on). It's heavy JavaScript but uses some progressive loading that
makes it much snappier than it's predecessor.

Not sure if it's too late for Yahoo! Mail though. This update is long overdue.

~~~
Garbage
How did you get access to the "internal" beta? :O

~~~
jmathai
I'm an internal :). Employee.

~~~
byoung2
_I'm not a Yahoo! Mail user_ Not eating your own dog food eh? I don't blame
you. I'm a gmail user, mainly for the better interface, spam filter, and easy
integration with other Google products I use (Calendar, Maps, Voice, Android).
We use Yahoo Small Business mail at work and it's painful to use. I end up
just checking mail on my phone instead of the web interface. Things are
counter-intuitive on Yahoo, such as having to actively enable saving sent
email instead of having it on by default.

~~~
jmathai
My main reasons are spam filter, imap support and inability to use my own
domain.

------
coin
Yahoo Mail has just gotten worse over the years and I finally switched to
Gmail. I'd get "Error Code 14" a few times month. Search was constantly broken
and you had to contact their tech support to get it reindexed. No HTTPS
support (after logging-in). Can't send email through another mail server.
Yahoo Mail has become like the Detroit car companies - they've fallen behind
the competition.

